# Ot: Odd Craigslist Find



## Andre (Jul 10, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## wnec65 (Jul 10, 2015)

It seems like it's only value would be by the pound for scrap.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 10, 2015)

.......a REALLY serious BBQ pit


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm thinking it's gonna be a struggle to mount that between centers on my 8.5x20.

Tom


----------



## kvt (Jul 10, 2015)

Great big foundry with a real high gas bill or a lot of waste oil and burners.


----------



## brino (Jul 10, 2015)

sgisler said:


> .......a REALLY serious BBQ pit



You'd need a rotisserie for a whole cow!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 10, 2015)

After reading the specs on the bottom of the pictures my first though was that would make one hell of a still .
************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ************G****************************


----------



## higgite (Jul 10, 2015)

grumpygator said:


> .... my first though was that would make one hell of a still .


Strictly for making distilled water for your wife's steam iron, right, GG? I'm sure that's what you meant, right? Why, you could probably even bottle some of the surplus distilled water from a still that big and sell it right out of the trunk of your car. Put me down for a few jugs... er, I mean... bottles.

Tom


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 11, 2015)

Funny that "distilled water" is so flamable!?!?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## mcostello (Jul 11, 2015)

It would take all week to pump that up for an air compressor tank.


----------



## hdskip (Jul 11, 2015)

Hastelloy...... Worked with that stuff many years ago. I'm glad it was many years ago.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 11, 2015)

HASTELLOY is in the same class as STELLITE, INCONEL and MONEL. Have fun playing with that stuff.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Jul 12, 2015)

Addition to the International Space Station?


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 12, 2015)

At first, was thinking to joke about a HUGE forge... using a LOT of waste oil...

Then you guys got me to thinking of the 'distilled water' thing... 

The latter is definitely the better use IMO!


----------

